# A Summary of Edited Pictures



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I do edited pictures a lot and Just did a recent one:









But I am not doing the same thing as hellothere123betta so I just do them for fun, I dont mind having requests. I would usually ask people if they mind for me to do their pictures just for fun, Like BettaSlaves fish I did last year:




























And there are tons more. I made a thread too (A whole year ago though) IT isnt good to bring back an old thread so I dont think I will post it unless I have permission from a Moderator.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Then there are a couple more I really like.









I also drew him^







































And a couple more.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lastly Another that I just could not ignore showing you guys:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there all soo pretty :-D i like them!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

